

A HTML/CSS/JS editor that fits in a tweet (140 chars) - xem
http://xem.github.io/miniCodeEditor/tweet.html

======
xem
This is the final iteration of the code golfing game started last thursday,
aiming to create a Codepen/JSfiddle/JSbin clone in less than 256 bytes:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6860642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6860642)

This one fits in a single tweet!

